# Friday Pics



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Echo got his first summer cut yesterday. I've never seen him this white.
Looks a little strange, but I bet he's cooler now.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Faron-it looks like you had him painted. I bet all his dog buddies are laughin' at him.

Here are some from a small church in Nelsonville. I thought they were very pretty. B&P


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Bachelor party at the creek last weekend 

Anchor Boy with a dock red

Before and after pics of broiled flounder, fried fish and oysters at the Crab Trap Restaurant...thanks to Michelle and Tom!


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

dog food

blue bonnets


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

sorry forgot to up load them. not awake yet-need coffe.


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

Last weekend out of Pearsall.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Some from my nephew Cameron Morrow in Afganistan right now.

1. Hes the 1st one in the 1st pic


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Lots of blue stuff in this set.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Lesto those 1st 2 boar pics are great! Id frame em


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Lots of dangerous stuff in this set...

1.) This stuff will change your life - especially the green one... Casino Grocery - Eagle Pass, Texas

2.) Sorry all you lovers of things that slide across the ground, wasn't me who did it. I never even saw it, but I was walking around there in shorts and sandals less than an hour before they found it. I had just left the ranch to go home when they uploaded the pic to Facebook.

3.) Here kitty kitty...

4.) ruh roh...


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Valley Turkey*

RGV Turkey!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Gorgeous little ex Navy Seabee (now in the reserves) helping out in the bar, she told me, "I LOVE the strong silent type!" :rotfl:

Flying brass

Something about Nanny's PB & J sandwiches!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

West bay Monday
Trout, Stingray, Sunset
Jo Jo


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Lone Star Roundup Hotrod show in Austin last weekend:























































More shots here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/smopho/sets/72157623717424839/


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Lone Star Roundup Hotrod show in Austin last weekend:
> 
> More shots here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/smopho/sets/72157623717424839/


Best Friday pics in a while. Thanks for sharing.

Kingwood Spring Car Show is Sunday 12-5 if not raining. 200-250 cars. It is a great FREE event with band. Bring your own cooler and lawn chairs. Food vendors are there.

http://www.towncenterevents.com/springcarshow.html


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Bluebonnets near Independence Texas.*

Sunrise off of Hwy 290
Flowers in the field.
Old truck


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Bill, outstanding work Buddy!!!!!



Pocketfisherman said:


> Lone Star Roundup Hotrod show in Austin last weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Last night at the GCFR.

She is on the end ready to roll




































Well my daughter, an 11 year old, caught a goat!

They had 4 goats for 8 kids to catch. They released the goats at the end of the big arena, so the kids had to run all the way down to get one.

Caught us off guard as we thought it would be half the arena. So I ran all the way down to get pictures.

I snapped a couple and then heard my wife yell, "She got one!"

She haltered it, then picked it up and carried it 3/4 way back down the arena as she said later that she afraid the halter would come off.

She finally put it down and dragged it the rest of the way across the finish line.

It was great and funny to watch the kids scramble for the animals.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

That's cool. Congrats!!


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

RIP Buddy


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Went to a Tea Party last night. I wore my red, white and blue 2 cool shirt.
1. Everyone signed a huge banner to send to 1600 Pennsylvania Ave.
2. Patriotic 2 cooler.
3. Me and Sarah
4. 86 year old marine who fought in the South Pacific in WWII
5.My patriotic wife.
6. Health care bill on a roll of tp.


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Good Stuff Scrape*

Pic of the WW2 Vet needs to make it's rounds on the net!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Troutman123 said:


> Pic of the WW2 Vet needs to make it's rounds on the net!!!!!!!!!!


 When I shook his hand, I got a lump in my throat. What a man!!


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Just have one today, my beautiful wife with me in my grandparents bluebonnets. Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*NYC Last week*

Took my daughter to visit Fordham University in NYC last weekend and snapped these from the phone. I had to take lots of pics for Mama to see.


Duane Library
Fordham gym oldest in D1
Did you know Vince Lombardi went to Fordham?
Campus
Campus
My daughter Katie


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

FishinFoolFaron said:


> Echo got his first summer cut yesterday. I've never seen him this white.
> Looks a little strange, but I bet he's cooler now.
> View attachment 279425


I have never seen tan lines on a dog before...too funny!


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*More from NYC*

A few more


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Wow. I agree with whoever said this is the best Friday Pics in a while. I'm some kinda jealous of Harbor's groceries, Lesto's pig, the classic cars and the fish and sunrises.

Love the WWII vet Scrape. Wish I could spend a few hours with that guy, the pic definitely needs to be making rounds on the net.

1) My best girl and I making rounds on the farm while her Mama was working an evening shift.

2) The toothy grin I got when I dropped my hat on her head.

3) My Satsuma blooming right outside my kitchen door. The scent is amazing when you walk out early in the morning.


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

activescrape said:


> When I shook his hand, I got a lump in my throat. What a man!!


Agreed that photo needs to be circulated So I am doing my part and posting it on my blog http://thegroupguy.blogspot.com/2010/04/for-record.html


----------



## DigDog57 (Dec 29, 2009)

Our daughter's prom picture that reminded us of a paparazzi shot. Loved all the pics so far!


----------



## DSI_Fishin_Man (Apr 14, 2010)

*What a Week*

My little Guy ready for a weekend on the bay!!
6' rattler taken saturday (Benavides Tx)
A couple of pictures from the ranch last weekend (Benavides Tx)


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Scrape I had*

The good fortune to meet a survivor of the Battle of the Bulge last year in Fredericksburg . Got to hang out with him two nights and drink some cold ones together I cannot begin to explain my feelings while in his presence


----------



## TimW Texas (Apr 15, 2009)

A few PICS with the boys


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Great pics this week!!!


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

Here are a few from Phoenix last week:

*Jr.*




























*Checkered Flag Burnout*










*Traffic Jam in the Pits
*









*Clean Pit Stop*










*Garage*










If the wind will ever quit blowing I will be able to get out and shoot some fishing pics!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

jc said:


> Great pics this week!!!


that is a monster fish!


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> that is a monster fish!


LOL, bad photoshop.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Wear and tear of the kid's tires: $20
Cost of Street Survival School: $75
Look on mom's face during the "show e'm what you learned lap": Priceless









The doing AutoX "Old School", no ABS, no TC, no SC:









Dad does a few laps:


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Some from last summer:









Big one...


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

waverider said:


> Here are a few from Phoenix last week:
> 
> *Garage*
> 
> ...


Nice add placement!! Where's smilin' Bob?

Agree...need some fishing pics!

One critter in back yard...


----------



## Chief317 (Apr 4, 2010)

A Few taken from San Antonio last fri


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Can You guess the trophy in the first picture?>


That time of the year


----------



## DSI_Fishin_Man (Apr 14, 2010)

Nwilkins said:


> Can You guess the trophy in the first picture?>
> 
> That time of the year


Masters!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

DSI_Fishin_Man said:


> Masters!


Nope


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

top of the new Texas Childrens Maternity hospital being built in the med center as I flew into the office this morning in my helicopter....


those guys on the left are knee deep in cement...


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Nwilkins said:


> Can You guess the trophy in the first picture?>
> 
> That time of the year


Scottish Open?


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

essayons75 said:


> Scottish Open?


Nope, it's an event only every other year


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Nwilkins said:


> Nope, it's an event only every other year


Ryder Cup?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

essayons75 said:


> Ryder Cup?


X2!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> top of the new Texas Childrens Maternity hospital being built in the med center as I flew into the office this morning in my helicopter....
> 
> those guys on the left are knee deep in cement...


jump J jump! :rotfl:


----------



## libertyFF (Jul 29, 2007)

*big un for a 10yr old.*

Big un for a 10yr old.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

essayons75 said:


> Ryder Cup?





Reel Time said:


> X2!


Indeed


----------



## libertyFF (Jul 29, 2007)

*kid fish*

10 yr olds PB LMB
2yr olds first LMB
4 yr olds PB LMB


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

good start........


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

JC - That aint right, lmao


----------



## slmc (May 21, 2004)

A few from the lease in Mason last weekend
It's nice to see all of the bluebonnets without the crowds of people.
The scorpion wasn't very happy with us trying to get him to pose for pictures.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*here some*

here some


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Awesome pics guys....


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Some shots from my last couple trips to SE Louisiana - Venice and Hopedale areas. Can't wait to get back down there.


----------



## Mike Oxbig (Jan 7, 2006)

*Feyette 3/6*

I like the LM Bass pics. Here are a couple I caught at Feyette 3/6.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Mare and colt at the tank.


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Here's a few:


----------



## OrangeCloud (Jul 29, 2009)

*My Boys*

1) My 5 Year Old winning Mutton Bustin in Katy
2) National Anthem During SuperBowl
3) Fishing
4) 5 Year Old with Fish
5) My new twin boys (6 wks old now)


----------



## saltyj (Aug 11, 2005)

*pics*

1) what little brothers are for
2) mandatory pic. of my pumpkin
3) offering my support


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

Best.
Friday pics.
EVER !

nicely done everyone !


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

1)My new Lawnboy...I personally trained her
2) Jet Black loves his milk


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

1. Our new little Boxer pup AKA "Turd Burglar"
2. My newest "Toy"
3-5. My Old toy's, dang I miss that truck!!
6. Picture speaks for it's self
7. My back patio ummmm I mean Bar
8. Best friend I ever had besides my Wife! RIP Joe!!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

the roses are fat and plump this year!


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Race bred Quarter Horse babies*

1. Brother
2. Sister
3. Full brother and Sister


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

*6 month old twin Grand sons*

1. Batman and Superman
2. Carson on top Caden on the bottom
3. Batman and Superman #2
4. First time with their "toes in the sand a** in the 
water"


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Took my 3 yr old daughter fishing this evening.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

jc said:


> Great pics this week!!!


LOL, nice photoshop


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

I ran out of green. I owe sveral of you! Awesome "Friday pics" this week!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

My nosy boat stall neighbor stopped when I was installing shelves. He asked if there was indications in the contract that allowed me to do so. I told him that I didn't read the contract & asked if he did. He replied ...Yes. I then asked him if there were indications in the contract that said I couldn't install shelves. He said he didn't remember reading anything about installing shelves at all. He laughed & replied...'Looks like you have everything in there but the kitchen sink & drove away. I decided to fix that for his next visit this morning.
A few pics of the Jack also.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice ride Blk Jck!!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Nice Kenn.............er, uh......................BlackJack! :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

slopoke said:


> Nice Kenn.............er, uh......................BlackJack! :biggrin: :cheers:


LOL...My boat was Bill Kenner's personal watercraft. This was one of the first Jack's off of the mold. Mike Witt had it delivered from Arkansas. K2 Marine is Bill & Gary's new company. They make the Jack & it's little sister the Frontier. Exact same Carolina flare hull as the Kenner except for the spray reduction chine, a little steeper deadrise hull, & a little more glass.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> LOL...My boat was Bill Kenner's personal watercraft. This was one of the first Jack's off of the mold. Mike Witt had it delivered from Arkansas. K2 Marine is Bill & Gary's new company. They make the Jack & it's little sister the Frontier. Exact same Carolina flare hull as the Kenner except for the spray reduction chine, a little steeper deadrise hull, & a little more glass.


We could all use a little more glass. :biggrin:


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

slopoke said:


> We could all use a little more glass. :biggrin:


Yeah, more glasses full of jack Daniels!!:cheers:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

:biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I like Jack Daniels. :smile:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

9121SS said:


> Nice ride Blk Jck!!





slopoke said:


> Nice Kenn.............er, uh......................BlackJack! :biggrin: :cheers:


Thanks Guys! I officially own the boat...My Credit Union still owns most of the motor. hwell:


----------

